# Fahrrad geklaut.



## JackOeder (29. August 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

meine Freundin war im Urlaub in Cuxhaven-Duhnen. Dort wurde aus einem abgesperrten Fahrradkeller folgendes Fahrrad in der Nacht von gestern auf heute geklaut:

Rahmen: CUBE ACCESS SL (schwarz/weiß mit Auffkleber FENNER)
Federgabel: Rock Shox REBA SL 100mm(weiß)
Felgen: ZX 24 READY Felgen
Vorbau: Syntace F139 (schwarz)
Bremsen: Formula ORO K18 (weiß)
Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Sattelstütze: CUBE RFR
Sattel: Vitesse (?) (weiß)
Griffe: Ergon GP1-S
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph (schwarz/weiß)











Vielleicht hilft der Eintrag hier ja


----------



## Brauseklaus (29. August 2013)

Mein Beileid. 

Ich kann von Fahrraddiebstählen mittlerweile auch schon ein Liedchen singen

Kleiner Trost: Bei Kellereinbrüchen bezahlt in der Regel die Hausratversicherung. Muss eben nur verschlossen gewesen sein.

Im IBC gibts übrigens einen extra Thread für Fahrraddiebstähle, ich würde da auch mal inserieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10897408#post10897408

Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DL4DAN (29. August 2013)

Viel Glück, hoffentlich findest die fiese Sau !!
Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich sagen, die Hausrat zahlt nur wenige 100 Euro, aber niemals den vollen Preis so teurer Bikes. Als mir mein Ghost AMR7600 gerippt wurde, bekam ich von der Hausrat gerade mal 570 Euro :-(

Das Teil hatte ich damals für 1900 Euro gekauft. Originalrechnung lag vor.

Wenn den findest, am besten gleich die E**r rausreissen ...

Gruss, Dany


----------



## Brauseklaus (30. August 2013)

Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Versicherung an. Meine (Mecklenburgische Versicherung) hat den aktuellen Neupreis zur Wiederbeschaffung( 1800) meines damaligem 2009er Ghost AMR Plus 5700  bezahlt. 
Bei ganz normaler Hausrat ohne zusätzlicher Fahrradversicherung.


----------

